# Gigabyte GA-H55M-S2H Motherboard Problem...



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi...I have a problem and have done my best to explain the procedure I have gone through and I would be grateful for any tips on what next I try....I purchased a computer faulty by auction...The seller advised that the PC would go into a continuous reboot.....so he took the HDD out and sold it ...I did get it at a good price considering its an i7 unit...thinking it may be a simple problem....??

Well its not ...The unit had *everything* disconnected apart from the memory ...but when power was applied it would go for 20-30 seconds then cut out and start up again for 20-30 seconds and cut out Etc Etc... First to be checked was the PSU and found to be OK...So the problem was either the MB or the memory...but with no spare DDR3 I had to get new memory sent to me so as I could Test ... In the meantime the RAM was removed and the unit powered up *without *any cutout happening and the Motherboard identified the memory was missing by emitting a long series of continuous beeps ....So the RAM then became chief suspect BUT a couple of hours ago the New memory arrived and been installed and its made no difference....the power recycle is back..

Now with my limited knowledge I would guess when power is applied to the Unit something on the MB is heating up and causing the automatic cutout (as I presume there is one) on the PSU to kick in .....It almost immediately fires up again but just carries on the sequence...

Hopefully with all the experts ... I can be advised of anything I can do to identify the problem ..cause no doubt this could be a problem that is not unknown..
Many Thanks Hk


PS
It seems that installing memory makes the unit do what its doing????


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Post the complete specs of the PC.

Motherboard-CPU-Memory-Graphics card-Power Supply brand/wattage

For testing purposes I would suggest removing the components from the case and benchtesting.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f15/how-to-bench-test-troubleshoot-your-system-262998.html


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi Yes I might have to do that....but heres another couple of interesting factors..As I understand when the computer is powered on it normally sends a signal to the monitor which then powers on ...and in this case the monitor stays in standby mode plus the mouse nor keyboard has power BUT the optical mouse light flashes when the unit is powered on and whan it is powered off?????
Now a very learned friend in Canada suspects that there has been overclocking on this unit but we need to get into the bios but cannot ..We did remove the MB battery for 5 minutes which as I understand restores the MB to its default settings but cannot get into the bios... 
I have just replaced the video card with a - GeForce 9500 GT .....Model GV-N95TD3-512H to see if anthing happens..
*Anyway heres the original Specs of the Unit.. *

CPU:Intel Core i7 860 2.8GHz 8MB LGA1156

Motherboard:Gigabyte Ga-H55-S2h

Graphics:ATI's NEW Radeon HD4350 512Mb HDMI

RAM:2GB x2 DDR3-1333MHz High performance memory

SOUND:8 channel, High DefinitionAudio

LAN:10/100/1000 Broadband ready
highperformance

DVD:24X dual layer DVD-RW

Case:Eastack 420 Black Case.

Thanks Hk




makinu1der2 said:


> Post the complete specs of the PC.
> 
> Motherboard-CPU-Memory-Graphics card-Power Supply brand/wattage
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand/specs of the RAM?
Brand & Model of the PSU?
Getting the no RAM beep codes lends to believe the Mobo is good.
Do a bench test precisely as described below.

Remove EVERYTHING from the case.
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 pin (Dual Core CPU) or 8 pin (Quad Core CPU) power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi..I have tried different sticks of Kingston DDR3 2GB Desktop Ram
KVR1333D3N9/2G 1.5V 
The PSU is an ISO ..Model # ISO 500PP

Yes I believe I have no option but to do a complete bench test....Now I did buy the unit on auction as faulty where the seller stated

```
Everything was running perfectly until recently. It will start and then go into blackscreen, and will keep re-starting.

Tested Ram and video card on another system and they are good. Not a tech goru and have two other computer to use at the moment. So I decide to sell this system as is where is.
```
So I have no comeback on anything ...I am hoping its not the CPU??? Now I am no tech person but I do find it strange that with no memory the MB not only beeps but the PSU does not cut out....Put a stick of memory in the PSU cuts out...and I thought that this may have indicated what the problem is....
Thanks Hk


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Ok...I have removed the M/B and I presume I now have to remove and check the CPU....if indeed this is possible ..Its a while since I did a Bench test of a motherboard ..I seem to recall I had to short 2 pins to fire up the motherboard..
ONE question ..if the MB and PSU has a 24 pin main supply does the 4 pin 12v ATX socket become redundant...Thanks Hk


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

ps..I now have the fan / heatsink removed exposing the CPU......Should I remove the CPU and WHAT THEN...Thanks


Thanks Hk


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If the problem occurs when you install a RQM stick, that would indicate the RAM (Kingston is not stranger to problems) or the RAM slot on the Mobo is defective.
Why did you remove the heatsink/fan from the Mobo? You will need to thoroughly clean all the old thermal paste from the heatsink & CPU and apply new before continuing.


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Why did you remove the heatsink/fan from the Mobo? You will need to thoroughly clean all the old thermal paste from the heatsink & CPU and apply new before continuing.[/QUOTE said:


> Well ... I want to look at the CPU ??? I do have another option ...I do have a new Asus P7H55-M board ....I bought it as faulty only to find all the pins had been flattened ....I have raised all the pins?? I am not going to say straightened ?? I will do a final alignment check of all the pins later today ..then I have to make a decision on whether I try the CPU in the socket.....I did say "I am not going to say straightened ??" and what I mean by this I can see a slight curve in some pins and in my mind is "are these strong enough " or will they collapse ( if you understand what I mean) when the CPU is put in..You see I do not know how exact this procedure is ....I have never done it ...others have so I presume its possible ??? but I want to give myself the best chance of it succeeding ....
> Of course if the socket does accept the CPU ... then I can do as much testing as I like...I presume I use Isopryl Alcohol to clean the old thermal paste..
> So I welcome any comment on the above ..I have explored it on another post but somebody following this thread just may have a tip for me to follow when I try and put the CPU in the socket ... Thanks Hk


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

OK...Amazing?? I said I had little experience but upon inspecting the CPU I now know that each socket pin actually makes contact with a small "pad" on the CPU ....I never knew that ??? So that changes everything ....As I see it the length of the pins then is absolutely crucial .. Hk


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi..I have to aplogise ? My prevous post was actually meant for another thread?? 
I have now set my PSU and M/B up for a bench test..but when I took the Fan/Heatsink off ...I never marked its position and so I am wondering if it is crucial in which way it goes back on after I apply paste to the CPU..As you can see by photos attached I have screwed the M/B to a flat piece of wood with a foam inbetween and if necessary will clamp the wood to the PC Desk ...
Merry Xmas to all the wonderful people on Tech Support 
Thanks Hk


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Ok..I will video my bench test and attach it in the morning as its not light enough tonight to do it..Hk


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

No need to video anything. Do the bench test precisely as described. 
That poor quality PSU would be a primary suspect and should be upgraded regardless.


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi I have a Enermax ..which as I understand is a high quality PSU ...and I tryed it with the same result ... One does not have to be an expert to see here that it has to be the motherboard ...I do see that this can happen ( PC Problems - Power Supply or motherboard? - YouTube ) and I see the comments there are all directed at the PSU and the Battery ... I wonder if he ever got a result?
I wonder if its worth contacting Gigabyte ...surely by telling them the symptoms they would have an idea or are these $5 diagnostic PCI tools any good ?..Hk


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Some Enermax PSU's are good. 
Have you performed a bench test?
I don't get the point of the video?


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Tyree said:


> Some Enermax PSU's are good.
> Have you performed a bench test?
> I don't get the point of the video?


It all depends what you mean by "a bench Test"....if you mean taking the PSU and the M/B out of the case completely and setting them up on a bench or in this case on a computer desk connected to a monitor and a mouse and booting it with a memory stick in and without a memory stick and videoing it all and then I put in a Gforce Video Card to see if the fan on it was going and if it displayed any sign of life via the monitor.....YES I consider I have done a bench test ....
You do not get the point of the video??? I presume you mean the Youtube video that I put the link for in my previous post... The point I was trying to make was that this person was experiencing exactly the same as I am..Whether he ever got his unit working "who knows" .....

At this point I have moved ahead exactly Zero ..apart from reinforcing what I already knew that the M/B is the problem...and that I know nothing of any tests if any one can carry out to try and find the problem it has.....

I did find out that even with the memory removed the unit still cuts out and strangely the mouse flashing has gone ??
Cheers Hk


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Problem found .Hk


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Could you share the resolution?


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes..But I have yet to fix it so I do not want egg on my face ...Once its daylight and the Sun is out I will try and fix the problem ....and see if it powers up ....I was lucky ..I started reading all the postings on various forums re Gigabyte M/B's (instead of Posting) and came across a thread seeking help for exactly the same problem as I was experiencing ...One post explained he had had a problem exactly the same and solved it...and I thought ..."I never checked that" ....So that lead me to what I am sure was initially the problem..hopefully no damage has occured with my powering up tests etc ....Hk


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

OK...I was hoping to get in touch with a couple of people hoping to get tips on how to proceed but they have disappeared??...I actually took 30 more photos and picked out the best ..A slight blur like yesterday and I think I saw something that does not exist ...So I have taken the photos from different sides ...and I THINK there is only the one problem which is very easy to identify ...WE (my Canadian friend and myself) spent hours over a month ago doing all sorts of tests but taking out the cPU was not one and even after buying another Gigabyte Board (GA H55M-USB3 + i3 CPU ) which we tested both as OK and swapping everything around I still missed it?? Remember the GA H55M S2H MB had a i7 CPU...
As I understand now pairing the i7 CPU with the GA H55M-USB3 MB will not boot up without a graphics card ...and I failed to put one in.... so hopefully the CPU is a goer ?
BUT 
back to the GA H55M S2H MB...

I will let the pictures tell the story .....Any ideas on how to approach this would be appreciated ...Yesterday I thought that a lot of pins were touching but with these new photos it seems there is only the one rogue pin..Hk


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

5 more photos zipped. hk


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If a pin is bent you can attempt to straighten it. If it's broken or can't be straightened, the Mobo needs to be replaced.


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Tyree said:


> If a pin is bent you can attempt to straighten it. If it's broken or can't be straightened, the Mopbo needs to be replaced.


Is that Right?? Hk


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

HairyKiore said:


> Is that Right?? Hk


Yes it is.


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Well I totally disagree with you ..as an old bloke with limited knowledge ..I question this seeing you are "Manager Hardware Team"...Did you actually look at the photos...do you know what the shorted pins are on the socket cause overnight (after I got your post) I have ...the bent pin is G31 ..its a Gnd Pin ..its shorting the next pin H31 ..its a PWR pin ...Now if I used a hacksaw and cut off Pin G31..would the M/B power up....Based on what I have read I believe it would cause being a Gnd pin it is in a Gnd circuit and losing one pin in all probablity would not stop the MB operating....As I understand all 1156 pins on a M/B's CPU socket may not be in use which is another aspect one must consider when attempting to "save" a M/B unless of course one has the means just to throw it away and buy a new one...and then there would be no need for forums...

Later I will straighten G31 ..give all the socket pins a final check under magnification ...put in my i3 CPU and put the M/B back in its case ,connect everything and hopefully when I push the Power Button I will hear the beeps I have been searching 3 months for....Then I will replace the i3 with the i7 and hopefully get the same result ......if not it will be back to the forums seeking answers again..nothing is guaranteed working on computers..Hk


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Disagree all you want but it's still factual. Bent pins can "usually" be straightened with success but if not the Mobo will require replacement.
The Mobo has a 3 yr. warranty but it may not be honored since the damage was caused by improper CPU installation.
Note: the Mobo manual, which should always be thoroughly read prior to anything be installed on the Mobo, has a very informative guide with pics for the proper alignment and installation of the CPU onto the Mobo to help avoid damage.
Photos posted on the forum are more than difficult to see and you made no indication of what pin(s) were bent. 
For future reference, use Paint to mark the problematic area and then post it. 
Instead of installing the Mobo in the case, test it on the bench (reference Post #4) to save time and effort. :smile:


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

The Computer was purchased as faulty so I had nothing to do with the original installation of anything..After I got it I bench tested it,in fact I did everything recommended in forums EXCEPT remove the CPU and check the socket ...It was not till I read a posting on a forum that described exactly the same problem I am experiencing and what had been the cause did I remove the CPU and discovered the shorted pin.....I fixed that but I was still uncomfortable with the pins ..however I chose to put the CPU back in the socket and latched it for 30 minutes ..I then removed the CPU again and rechecked the straightened pin ...it was perfectly positioned so I put the CPU back in and put the M/B back in the case..I was still worried about other socket pins but thought I will try the board and if it did the same thing ? Well there could still be a short in the socket....
When I powered it the result was the same ....30-40 sec of fan / a second off and power again...(repeating)
So the unit is stripped again ...the M/B has been put on a slab of wood with sides and a crossover ( see attached ) just to take photos because I am not steady enough ..?? Now I have 4 really good photos taken directly down on the socket....and not from the side as previously ....Yes I wondered about posting photos when they lose their resolution and wondered if zipping retains the quality...
I still think the socket could be the problem.....some of the pins look as though they could be touching but its really dificult to verify whether they are or not....and I have looked at it just about all day??
I certainly have not come across any method that one can use to check this???
So it looks like I will just have to move the contact point of the suspect pins that look as though they could be touching the next pin.....
It seems one section of the socket has been affected and again with my limited knowledge I presume this was caused by an improper alignment and installation of the CPU...Hk


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

I see only the one bent pin. All others look normal.

The bent one looks like it will probably miss the corresponding ball on CPU and may even make contact with the adjacent ball.

PS: A mechanical pencil with lead removed often works well to straighten bent pins.


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

gcavan said:


> I see only the one bent pin. All others look normal.
> 
> The bent one looks like it will probably miss the corresponding ball on CPU and may even make contact with the adjacent ball.
> 
> PS: A mechanical pencil with lead removed often works well to straighten bent pins.


Yes..the bent pin was easy to fix ...bare in mind that these are not vertical pins that one would use a mechanical pen on...the pins especially on the right upper side segment are of concern to me simply because its so difficult to actually know if some are touching.......They may not me and if they are not?? Well that will be that ....Thanks Hk.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

HairyKiore said:


> The Computer was purchased as faulty so I had nothing to do with the original installation of anything..


Return it to the retailer.


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Zoner Photo Studio FREE Download - Softpedia

OK..I finally googled for the best Image viewer and saw the Best Five as nominated by Tech Support..the above was at #1..So I installed it..
This viewer is beyond belief......I cannot believe the clarity as one zooms in and in and in????..I have DCSN0966 (which is in the last group of photos sent) loaded it in and I believe it shows everything and is going to save me days of work and less risk of damage ..I am bubbling ??? The wooden cradle enabled me to take a decent photo along with two tins of baked beans ?? to get the focus right ..now this ZonerViewer which is absolutely brilliant...Thank goodness I had enough sense to Google for the Best Viewer.. cause the difference between what I had been using and Zoner is incredible...

One can clearly identify problem pins that do require attention BUT I have learnt a valuable lesson here...Take the best photo possible even to the extent of making a cradle that you can use to stop any camera movement and use the best image viewer one can find....If I cannot get this M/B working I will give up.....
The other factor I did learn was to install the Fan/Heatsink with the M/B out ..simply because if one of the locking pins refuses to lock or release it has to be addressed from underneath the board (as I found out..) I have read one can use a roll of tape or similar to put the M/B on to take the downward pressure as one installs the Fan/Heatsink from above ..hk


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Tyree said:


> Return it to the retailer.


What retailer ...NZ's verion of Ebay ie TradeME???? I do not think so...I bought it with my eyes wide open on auction having consulted a friend ...we thought we could get it up and running...I have no regrets .its been a huge learning experience for me and I am still learning... Hk


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

HairyKiore said:


> What retailer ...NZ's verion of Ebay ie TradeME


Was the Mobo/CPU new or used when you purchased it? 
You didn't ask for or receive any warranty/guarantee?


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Tyree said:


> Was the Mobo/CPU new or used when you purchased it?
> You didn't ask for or receive any warranty/guarantee?


I actually really struggle with this...Have you ever bought anything on Ebay that is described as faulty?? and asked for a warranty or guarantee??
As I have already explained I consulted with an experienced friend before deciding to put a winning bid on the unit in an online auction....We already knew from the seller what it was doing and he had already done various tests like checking the PSU,Graphics,Memory etc without success so it seemed sure it was a M/B/CPU problem...However "we" (my friend was on Skype) started right from the beginning with all the tests we knew of....but never removed the CPU ...cause it would have been a waste of time simply because we had no way of testing it.....
NOW this changed when 2 months later I bought another Gigabyte M/B with an Intel i3 CPU....So once these were put in the unit and it booted up I now had the means to swap the MB's and CPU's around and establish whether originally it actually was a M/B or CPU problem..You see I thought it highly unlikely based on what I had read that both were dead...but as it turned out both failed...
So I read postings on various forums and came across a post and immediately realised I had not checked the M/B CPU socket ...when I did I found the "crossed over" pin ...as explained in a previous post I was suspicious of the pins particularly in one other part of the socket...However I fixed the "crossed over" pin put the i3 CPU etc back in and then tried the board ..again it failed.. It seemed logical to me that I had to go back and have another real good look at the CPU socket.....
The breakthrough as I see it came when I took a good photo and downloaded a decent viewer and I see the CPU socket is still the most likely reason why the unit fails... At a guess I would say someone has touched the pins with a fingertip ..and that was enough to move the pins ...IMO this can be clearly identified in the photo.. I am sure at least two pins are still touching so now its simply a question of finding out if I am right... Hk


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I do not purchase PC components from E-Bay or any other source that does not offer a guarantee or warranty. Yes, I would certainly ask for some type of warranty.
The most likely scenario for the damage is someone improperly mounted the CPU to the Mobo and then sold the damaged combo on the net to recoup some of the money.


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Tyree said:


> The most likely scenario for the damage is someone improperly mounted the CPU to the Mobo and then sold the damaged combo on the net to recoup some of the money.


Well I would certainly agree with you there but I do not think the seller actually knew what the problem was and then gave up on it putting the whole PC up for auction......I now think I know whats wrong with it. ?? Problem is I am not as confident now as I was 24 hours ago about whether its fixable..... if you look at the magnified photo ( the zip is the same photo?? I thought the quality may hold) attached I am sure you must see the problem ..the top pins are out of alignment compared to the bottom line in the photo..So there is not only a suspician that the pins circled are touching but that the contact point on the pins may not make proper contact on the CPU pads....What baffles me is how the pins have been "turned" a few degrees on one half of the socket and not on the other half where they are perfectly aligned...Hk


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

HairyKiore said:


> Well I would certainly agree with you there but I do not think the seller actually knew what the problem was and then gave up on it putting the whole PC up for auction.


I find that scenario highly doubtful, but it is possible. :smile:
If it were factual, the seller should be more than willing to let you return it and give a refund.

If the CPU was put in at an angle, that could explain the damaged pin array. 
Regardless, I seriously doubt it's salvageable. You could try an RMA with the manufacturer. The worst that can happen is they won't honor it.


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

?????????????I Give Up?????????


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Have you even attempted to contact the seller and explaining the problem?
An RMA would only cost the price of mailing and you "might" get a new Mobo.


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

I did contact him some time back but I have an idea that he was not the original owner ..as I understand an RMA requires a form to be filled in with all sorts of questions and if one does not have answers ?? Well thats it... There is one other aspect too ..I live in the arsehole of the world ..not in America ...Do you actually understand how difficult it is here dealing with a company like Gigabyte in fact any large corporation ...especially when they do not have any offices here...There is actually a web site GIGABYTE - Motherboard, Graphics Card, Notebook, Slate, Server, PC Peripherals and more but where it goes to I wouldnt have a clue....somewhere in Asia probably....and going by posts that I have read on various forums ..any socket pin damage and RMA is completely out of question..
Apparantly a CPU socket can be replaced ?? But I have never seen a cost for this ..I actually removed a socket off an Asus destroying the board in the process and to replace a socket must require a lot of specialist equipment... and know how...
One has to fix the pins or at least try before throwing the board away ... and I am still thinking ..and thinking??? how it can be done ....maybe I will have a brainwave?? 
its more of a challenge now ..hk


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

It appears you got scammed so continuing to attempt repair or throw it in the trash are your only options. Hopefully you'll have that "brainwave".


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Scammed ?? I do not think so ..It seems I cannot get through to you....If anybody buys a used item whether privately or on auction and the seller admits it is faulty and advertises as such?? wheres the scam ...A scam is if he sold the item as working knowing it was faulty ...I have sent an online email to Gigabyte but when I tryed to attach two photos it would not upload them ???
I was hoping they may offer advice if they saw the pins... IE if an experienced Gigabyte technician advised me that he thought that the alignment problem would not stop the pins making contact with the CPU pads ...That would be a major question answered ..

Its not possible to align these pins up one by one ..It may be possible with a special "tool" which I presume could be made but at what cost...I do not know if any company here does micro engineering but I hope to visit one tomorrow which may have the capability ...Hk


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

HairyKiore said:


> If anybody buys a used item whether privately or on auction and the seller admits it is faulty and advertises as such??


Certainly not. But, I don't recall you posting that the seller advertised the items as defective. If you did include that valuable information in any post, my sincerest apology.
Did the seller also advertise, or make you aware, precisely what the problem was?
Personally, I would never purchase a Mobo/CPU, for any price or any reason, knowing either was damaged.
Best of luck.


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Give me time and I will find the Auction link for you..Meantime I will keep working at my Viewsonic 22inch monitor bought for $2.50 not going and repaired for $5...Hk


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Intel Core i7 system, faulty | Trade Me

Here is the link...Of course the explanation is not 100% correct because we now know that somebody at some point has worked on the PC ..A CPU pin does not get crossed by itself so it never just stopped??but it was sold as faulty....I say again...I asked a Techncal friend on TechSupport ...What he thought and he advised that between ourselves we could get it up and running so I bid on it successfully....Now I have learnt a lot since then but the icing on the cake would be to see it power up into POST..Cheers Hk


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

i just thought of something cause thats all I have to do?? I have a picture of the socket which I look at all day...what about the CPU ....how do they make a picture transparent and if I could do it to a CPU ...why not just put it on top of the socket and see how the pads on it line up with the contact points on the socket pins?? Well apparantly one can make a GIF image transparent ..could be a worth while exercise..?? Hk


----------

